# Recommendations for a hardtail under £500



## Ste T. (1 Oct 2017)

Hi, sorry if this has been done to death but I put it into search and got no answer.
Can you recommend a man's Hardtail for under £500. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Oct 2017)

Keep a look out for last season Cubes. High spec too. I managed to get an older Acid for 'not a lot'.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Oct 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Keep a look out for last season Cubes. High spec too. I managed to get an older Acid for 'not a lot'.



Quite a few at Paul's, assuming the OP is content to buy online.

A slightly left field option is Go Outdoors own brand Calibre bikes, which have had some good reviews.

https://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m1b0s182p0/Mountain-Bikes/Front-Suspension-27-5

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-two-two-v2-mountain-bike-p383858


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Oct 2017)

£50 over budget but a great saving on RRP and more importantly a really great bike,

MARIN PINE MOUNTAIN

Yes I'm biased as an owner but I'd highly recommend pushing your budget if possible, I'm loving mine to bits


----------



## Ste T. (6 Oct 2017)

Many thanks everyone.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Oct 2017)

Don’t forget the Rockrider from Decathlon https://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-560-mountain-bike-275-black-red-id_8364715.html
Or the Bizango from Halfords http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...hardtail/product/voodoo-bizango-review-50627/ (currently £525)
Both a bit over budget but well worth the extra.


----------



## Ste T. (7 Oct 2017)

Thank you Cyclops, funny enough our kid has just recommended the Decathlon Rockrider, he saw it in a shop in Warrington.
Cheers.


----------



## Ste T. (12 Oct 2017)

Hi guys, thank you for the advice.
I have decided to go with a Vitus Nucleus 275 VR which came in well under £500 despite having won MBR magazine Hardtail of the year award 2017(sub£500) with a 10/10 score.
Haha I had to make my mind up soon before I was accused of being some sort of pervert. Every day when picking up my teenage daughters from school I was intently watching what bikes the dozens of lads were riding as they passed our car.
It amazes me how many teenage lads ride £750+ bikes to school.


----------



## Ste T. (13 Oct 2017)

I have just discovered the downside to choosing a bike that got " Bike of the year 10 out of 10" in MBR magazine, namely.... everywhere is sold out.
The main dealer is Chain Reaction Cycles and they have none and have no idea when they will be getting any in.
It's my birthday next month and I was supposed to pick the bike for my wife to give to me.
So, like Lord Sugar, my search continues.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Oct 2017)

Looking on YouTube there are various tests to find the best hard tail. This one is from Bike Radar, the Neucleus doesn’t even get a look in.

View: https://youtu.be/AYZs4vDlo6I


----------

